# E-Sys 3.26.0 + Token/Patch



## svc0x80 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi All, 

I have the latest version of E-Sys 3.26.0 and a patch + free token. 

Post a request and I'll PM the links. 

Edit: Also, if I've given you a token and you want to help out other members feel free to send them a PM and reply to their original post. (That way multiple PM's are not sent to the same user). 

Edit: A custom token generator will also be included. 


:thumbup:


----------



## wiggis (Jul 20, 2014)

Yeah, that would be good. I'm running 3.25 and would like an upgrade.

Please PM the links :thumbup:


----------



## svc0x80 (Apr 15, 2014)

wiggis said:


> Yeah, that would be good. I'm running 3.25 and would like an upgrade.
> 
> Please PM the links :thumbup:


Sent


----------



## class1 (Oct 18, 2014)

Halo is that true? I request. Please. Thank you very very much.


----------



## svc0x80 (Apr 15, 2014)

class1 said:


> Halo is that true? I request. Please. Thank you very very much.


Sent.


----------



## class1 (Oct 18, 2014)

Thank you very very much. I will search for information how to safely code.


----------



## baca (Oct 17, 2014)

I wish to do coding with esys and I read it is also possible to update my maps. Do you have documents to know how doing it?
I appreciate if you send the link.


----------



## maszika (Mar 29, 2014)

Hi,

can i get a link ? Thanks, Maszika



svc0x80 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have the latest version of E-Sys 3.26.0 and a patch + free token.
> 
> ...


----------



## svc0x80 (Apr 15, 2014)

baca said:


> I wish to do coding with esys and I read it is also possible to update my maps. Do you have documents to know how doing it?
> I appreciate if you send the link.


Hi, some other member on the form should be able to help with updating your maps.

I sent you a PM with the links.


----------



## ooati (Feb 15, 2010)

Links please. Thanks.


----------



## Dodge DeBoulet (Jul 1, 2014)

ooati said:


> Links please. Thanks.


I've got this one, *svc0x80*. Paying it forward


----------



## yushow5069 (Aug 8, 2012)

svc0x80 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have the latest version of E-Sys 3.26.0 and a patch + free token.
> 
> ...


E-sys 3.26.0+patch files+token work great. Many thanks:thumbup:


----------



## baca (Oct 17, 2014)

great!!!!!


----------



## RomeoOscar (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi! Please send me the links! Thanks


----------



## valrossi (Jul 23, 2014)

May I have the link? thank you.


----------



## zatopec (Oct 8, 2014)

Hello, can I have the link please?
Thank You


----------



## V20100 (Oct 9, 2014)

Please send me the link.

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

baca said:


> I wish to do coding with esys and I read it is also possible to update my maps. Do you have documents to know how doing it?
> I appreciate if you send the link.


PM sent.


----------



## Dodge DeBoulet (Jul 1, 2014)

RomeoOscar said:


> Hi! Please send me the links! Thanks





valrossi said:


> May I have the link? thank you.





zatopec said:


> Hello, can I have the link please?
> Thank You





V20100 said:


> Please send me the link.
> 
> Thank you


PMs sent.


----------



## wd1 (Feb 20, 2014)

Please send me a link. Thanks


----------



## 10nelyboi (Jul 17, 2011)

m_haplo said:


> Hello Svc0x80,
> 
> Could you please send me the link too?
> Thank you very much
> ...


Sent from my SGH-T999 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## 10nelyboi (Jul 17, 2011)

Can I have the link pleasw

Sent from my SGH-T999 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Bhd1R (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi! Please send me the links! Thanks


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

PM sent yesterday....


----------



## Dodge DeBoulet (Jul 1, 2014)

mrbombastic said:


> links please, Thanks you.





smithh35 said:


> Hi Dodge. Can you send me a link for the Esys program and token...Thanks!!





Dave 90TT said:


> Link us token, please





jimmy9980 said:


> Could someone pm me the links please!





m_haplo said:


> Hello Svc0x80,
> 
> Could you please send me the link too?
> Thank you very much
> ...


PMs Sent.


----------



## Dodge DeBoulet (Jul 1, 2014)

10nelyboi said:


> Can I have the link pleasw
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using BimmerApp mobile app





Bhd1R said:


> Hi! Please send me the links! Thanks


PMs sent.


----------



## Dodge DeBoulet (Jul 1, 2014)

*Time for Someone Else's Turn*

Ok, I've been responding with links for a couple of days now; as you can see there have been a lot of requests. In the spirit of "paying it forward," I'm asking those with which I've shared these links to do the same for other folks that request them here and on other threads; please do your part to contribute to the sharing of knowledge at Bimmerfest.

I'll be taking a break for a couple of days to see if this process is self-sustaining.

And *svc0x80*, thanks. Looking forward to new developments!


----------



## resaran (Jan 21, 2013)

*About link*

Please can any one send the link to me?


----------



## class1 (Oct 18, 2014)

resaran said:


> Please can any one send the link to me?


check your PM :thumbup:


----------



## SkiScubaSailDud (Mar 6, 2004)

PM Me please as well.


----------



## Fooljam (Oct 2, 2007)

May I have the link too please, just in case OP is flooded by requests

Many thanks


----------



## Raymnd (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi can you pm me the links? 
Thanks


----------



## bomax (Nov 23, 2013)

Add me to the list too please!


----------



## rexy2 (Oct 21, 2014)

*Please PM*

Hi can you please pm me the links?
Thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## 10nelyboi (Jul 17, 2011)

Pm sent to all those requested.


----------



## Mateos (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi,

can i get a link ?
Thanks
Mateos


----------



## Guillakunst (Jul 24, 2014)

Hia,

Can I also get the link

Thanks.


----------



## m_haplo (Oct 21, 2014)

Dodge DeBoulet said:


> PMs Sent.


Thanks mate! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::
Cheers
Dan


----------



## gufemur (Jul 14, 2013)

I havent had a chance to load 3.26 yet but I do have it. Is there any visible difference between it and 3.24?


----------



## shamkichi (Sep 3, 2013)

*Thanks*

Hi! Please send me the links! Thanks


----------



## L1Trauma (Sep 19, 2003)

PM me the links if still available, thanks!


----------



## drench (Nov 19, 2002)

Could you send me the links too please?


----------



## Momos750 (Oct 17, 2014)

Please pm the links. Thank you!!


----------



## b335d (Oct 19, 2014)

Could someone pm me the links, please? Thanks!


----------



## sbc55 (Jun 24, 2013)

please pm me link for 3.26.1. Thanks.


----------



## svc0x80 (Apr 15, 2014)

Dodge DeBoulet said:


> Ok, I've been responding with links for a couple of days now; as you can see there have been a lot of requests. In the spirit of "paying it forward," I'm asking those with which I've shared these links to do the same for other folks that request them here and on other threads; please do your part to contribute to the sharing of knowledge at Bimmerfest.
> 
> I'll be taking a break for a couple of days to see if this process is self-sustaining.
> 
> And *svc0x80*, thanks. Looking forward to new developments!


Thanks a lot for the help!


----------



## svc0x80 (Apr 15, 2014)

PM sents to Mateos thru b335d. 

@sbc55. I currently do not have 3.26.1. 

Please let us know if you have any success in obtaining it.


----------



## class1 (Oct 18, 2014)

Hi 3.26.1 should be somewhere if I find it I will inform the board.


----------



## class1 (Oct 18, 2014)

sbc55 said:


> please pm me link for 3.26.1. Thanks.


you got PM..and thanks to svc0x80 for his job :thumbup:

same for momos750


----------



## bhanvadia (Sep 12, 2014)

Class1 pm me too link to 3.26.1. Thanks.


----------



## aatqxs (May 22, 2014)

Halo is that true? I request. Please. Thank you very much.


----------



## proxi331 (Oct 22, 2014)

could you sent it me too? thanks


----------



## lecanard (Mar 14, 2014)

*Link Esys*

Hello, can I have the link please?
Thank You


----------



## class1 (Oct 18, 2014)

Sorry I said I will check as I read somewhere they are talking about 3.26.1

I did not say I have it. Sorry for confusing


----------



## SkiScubaSailDud (Mar 6, 2004)

Chrome tells me it is malware. Anyone else seen this with the e-sys download?


----------



## mikey2u (Jan 25, 2014)

please pm links, thanks


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

Please pm the links...

Thanks.


----------



## jfedor (Apr 8, 2014)

I'd love the upgrade, please PM me.


----------



## Dodge DeBoulet (Jul 1, 2014)

Things have gotten a bit confused. What's everyone asking for? 3.6.0 is available, along with compatible psdz files (53.5, with 54.0 available shortly). I believe the search is still on for e-Sys 3.6.1, and as of yesterday svc0x80 had not tested it yet.


----------



## Gypsy_Bimmer (Oct 27, 2013)

Can in have a PM with the link too please, thanx !


----------



## Marenco35 (Nov 15, 2014)

Hello. 

Can I get the link as well. 

Thank you.
Luca


----------



## rabie_m (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi frend can you send link thk in advance


----------



## Faith2304 (Jun 15, 2013)

Hello,

Can you send me the download links?

Thanks in advance...

Regards


----------



## badi7 (Nov 5, 2014)

Please can I have a link for Download

Thanks a lot


----------



## CoolerLutz (Nov 17, 2014)

Have e-sys 3.26.0 Would appreciate a token. thanks


----------



## sausewind (Feb 18, 2012)

I would like the link as well.
Thx in advance!


----------



## gaa1976 (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi,

Can you send me the download links?

Thanks
Gonzalo


----------



## marsb007 (Nov 22, 2012)

I would like the link as well

Thanks.


----------



## peco (Nov 22, 2014)

*links*

hello

can you send me the link , it should be great

thank you

peco


----------



## marsb007 (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm not sure if I got skipped for some reason... Is anyone getting the link? I remember him saying he was pretty busy...


----------



## Enemy75 (Nov 9, 2014)

And also request rrom me, please send me the link. Much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## jurassic86 (Jun 1, 2008)

Hey can someone pm me a link too please.
Much appreciated.


----------



## saflang (Sep 12, 2013)

I would like a link as well please


----------



## jaxtripp (Jun 23, 2014)

May I have a link to this software please.


----------



## Black Devil777 (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi,
E-sys 3.26.0 - link for token please


----------



## egeekial (Nov 23, 2014)

Link please.


----------



## laser21 (Nov 29, 2014)

please share the link, thanks!


----------



## peco (Nov 22, 2014)

*Solfware*



yushow5069 said:


> E-sys 3.26.0+patch files+token work great. Many thanks:thumbup:


Hellôhave you the solfware and can you send me in PM or send me a link who work

Thank you


----------



## Hetekool (Nov 24, 2014)

PM me the links too, please.

Thanks


----------



## peco (Nov 22, 2014)

*link*

hello an you provide me the link
thank you very much

peco


----------

